# Грыжа L5-S1 с признаками секвестрации



## Тимофей Сергеевич (16 Сен 2017)

Здравствуйте уважаемые форумчане. Недавно пришлось мне покопать лопатой, и появилось чувство тяжести в пояснице, через неделю меня прострелило тааак, в общем больно. Сделал МРТ, результат прилагаю. Грыжа у меня с 2012 года. Тогда была она 0,9 см Но без секвестра. Лечусь уже 3 недели, сначала диклофенак, потом ксефокам и Мидокалм. В данный момент лежу в стационаре. Капают мне по 1 капельнице в день, вроде никотину какую-то, и ещё что то колют. Болей сильных нет, но тянущая боль в правой ноге есть, бывают покалывания иногда. Тянет обычно в районе ахиллесова сухожилия. На носках и пятках хожу легко, если правая нога и слабее, то немного. Скажите, каков шанс, что операция не потребуется, и сколько по времени имеет смысл лечиться медикаментозно. Заранее благодарен.


----------



## La murr (17 Сен 2017)

@Тимофей Сергеевич, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите *здесь*
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Тимофей Сергеевич (17 Сен 2017)




----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Сен 2017)

Тему про показания к операции нашли, прочитали?
Ваше мнение, Ваши показания какие?
Неотложные, плановые, профилактические?


----------



## Тимофей Сергеевич (18 Сен 2017)

Я понимаю, что операция это крайняя мера, мне просто врач говорит, что надо оперировать, тянуть нечего, не знаю что и делать.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Сен 2017)

Раз не хотите сами разбираться, то спросите у врача. По каким показаниям надо оперироваться.
Потому, что надо долго лечить?


----------



## Тимофей Сергеевич (18 Сен 2017)

Говорит, что лордоз не получается, а ещё и секвестр. Как думаете, доктор, если нет болей и слабости, соглашаться нельзя?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Сен 2017)

Давайте ещё раз. Тему про показания к операции нашли? Прочитали?

Замена двигателя машины бывает неотложной, плановой, профилактической. По желанию не бывает. Поэтому и вопрос зачем операция. Какие от неё ожидания. Какой тип операции предлагают. 
То есть тут вам решать, а не врачам. Врачи могут предложить. Например сейчас работать можете? Если да, то через сколько выйдете на работу после операции, сказали? 
Поцент смертности, процент осложнений, уточнили?

Секвестр показание относительное. Лордоз в норме есть у всех людей.
Поэтому и вопрос, по каким презрениям собираетесь делать операцию?

Вот если бы писали в штаны, то уже инвалид, что уже думать, спасаться надо.
Другой вариант. Вам через три месяца надо ехать в командировку на год, а она кормит и поёт, не откажешься. Тут рискуешь, но понимаешь зачем? 
С другой стороны. Секвестр сдвинется неудачно и пока доедете до хирурга из своей деревни за 400 км от большого города, нона и повиснет на всю жизнь. 

С четвёртой стороны. Мрт сделайте. Отек уже почти ушёл, может там все и уменьшилось значительно. 

У каждого индивидуально надо думать.


----------



## Тимофей Сергеевич (18 Сен 2017)

Спасибо за ответ, подумаю ещё, почитаю форум.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Сен 2017)

Найдите тему про показания к операциям, и предложите вариант показаний, которые Вам кажутся у Вас есть. Затем обсудим!


----------

